# Comparing Chinese carbon fibre saddles from ebay



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

There has been a load of discussion about which saddle is most comfortable, which is best etc., so I thought I'd buy one of each of the three basic models and post some info to help people decide.









I'm going to call these, on the left, Toupe copy, I think this is a copy of the Specialized Road Toupe.

Centre is the Selle copy, looks like a copy of the Selle range of saddles

On the right is something I don't recognise, I'll just call it Cheap seat.

Actually, these are all cheap, I paid 21p for the Toupe copy, +£14.99 postage, so £15.20 (around $23).
The Selle copy was £21.85 with postage
Cheap seat was £20.50

You'll see variants of these three basic models on ebay, available in glossy, matt, or painted in a range of colours or with fake logos on them. They are usually 3k carbon weave, I have seen UD advertised, but not been able to buy one within my ridiculously low budget.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the SMP copy...then bought a real one last week.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

The difference in design of these three is shown most clearly in profile.









The cheap seat is on the left, Selle copy in the centre, Toupe copy on the right.

On the bike, they look like this:









Above: Cheap seat
















Above: Selle copy, it really is a wacky looking seat, I like it for that









Above: Toupe copy


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> I have the SMP copy...then bought a real one last week.


Interesting, is there any obvious difference in dimensions, quality, weight?


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

To get an idea of their dimensions:


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Its a bit harder to get a view of the width at the point where you'd sit, they sort of look similarly aligned









Above is Selle copy over Cheap seat. You sit much further back on the cheap seat, and cheap seat is flatter, which suits the shape of my arse better, but I need to put in a few miles on the Selle before giving a proper arsessment. I've done hundreds of miles on the cheap seat, over six hours in the saddle in one day, and despite its appearance, its surprisingly comfortable. Seems better than my padded Selle Italia SLR, which always seemed to force its way between my sit bones, and hurt on the edge of them. After just a few stationary minutes on the Selle copy, that feels like a similar shape to the SLR.









Above is Toupe copy over cheap seat. Seating position seems similar for these two, both feel very alike, if anything, the Toupe might be a bit more comfortable, but I haven't put any miles on the Toupe yet, so will reserve assessment.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

So, all that nonsense about cost, looks and comfort is incidental, this is the Weight Weenie forum, right?

So, in number three position, is the Selle copy, at a relatively lardy 138.7g









In second place, the glossy Toupe copy, at a svelte 110.6g









And the number one, the yellow jersey winner of this competition, is the Cheap seat, at a class winning 98.4g


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

And I'll finish with some not-very-arty shots of the three stars of this competition. By now you should know which is which



























I like the wacky looks of the Selle, the light weight of the cheap seat, and the comfort of the Toupe.

Will definitely try some miles on the Selle, but I think that the Cheap seat will go back on for the long-term, its light, comfy, and looks OK.

In the Spring I'll be selling two of these, plus my old Selle SLR, I even found my old Unica Nitor nylon saddle in the garage from my teenage years, that thing was light in its day, but nothing like the weight of CF, and it is so uncomfortable, I must have been even more obsessed with weight back then to have tolerated that thing for so long.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

MichaelV8V said:


> Interesting, is there any obvious difference in dimensions, quality, weight?


The rails on the real SMP are closer to the saddle. The way the rails attach are also different. It's wider too. Its heavier for sure no carbon and covered in actual leather. I don't know which the eBay SMP copy is based off from.









My eBay SMP came out to 120gr


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Interesting that your carbon copy is 10% lighter than the one I bought, they look the same, so its probably the same model, but with sloppy production standards producing different results. And we don't know if yours is too weak because it didn't get enough material, or if its mine that is too heavy because it just got made clumsily.

Oh, the joys of Chinese carbon fibre. When these things break, they seem to split before they do any damage, whereas a badly made carbon handlebar snaps and removes your teeth with the stem. So I feel safe with my chinese seat and Easton bars :thumbsup:


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Lol...I have no idea. I got it for my girlfriend to see if she likes the SMP shape. She liked it so she got a real one. 

Here is the bottom. The construction...at least just by looking at it...looks pretty nice.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

That is different from mine, on mine the rails attach further forward and don't have the cross-strut. 

So when people suggest that Chinese copies are all made in the same place as the real thing, this demonstrates that there are several different companies making copies. Mine could be a copy of your copy!

Regardless, your approach seems like an affordable way to get a seat your girlfriend likes.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BTW Michael, great thread!

I've added it to our WW FAQ (bottom of this post):
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/*new*-official-weight-weenies-f-q-949497.html#post11774521


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

MichaelV8V said:


> Oh, the joys of Chinese carbon fibre. whereas a badly made carbon handlebar snaps and removes your teeth with the stem. So I feel safe with my chinese seat and Easton bars :thumbsup:


I wish I had recorded our cheap chinese carbon bar test. This is simply not the case. We took a 620mm riser bar, stuffed one end into a hole in the squat rack in the gym at work and proceeded to push on the other end of the bar until it broke. Let me say that the level of effort required was not insignificant (more than just our body weight) and the failure was very progressive, and not catastrophic like you are suggesting.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> I wish I had recorded our cheap chinese carbon bar test. This is simply not the case. We took a 620mm riser bar, stuffed one end into a hole in the squat rack in the gym at work and proceeded to push on the other end of the bar until it broke. Let me say that the level of effort required was not insignificant (more than just our body weight) and the failure was very progressive, and not catastrophic like you are suggesting.


I wish you had recorded it too. 

However, I think one of the concerns with off-brand eBay carbon relates to quality control. Looks like you got a good one for your test, whilst another could be craptastic.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

phlegm said:


> I wish you had recorded it too.
> 
> However, I think one of the concerns with off-brand eBay carbon relates to quality control. Looks like you got a good one for your test, whilst another could be craptastic.


And I think its the inconsistency of the products that worries me, they are built to look like a bar such as an Easton bar, but they don't necessarily have the internal structure and build quality that Easton use. But when you buy, you don't know whether you have a good one or a bad one.

The example of saddle that RS VR6 bought and the similar looking one that I bought shows that they are built differently, and have 10% difference in material content. On a saddle you can see most of the construction and form a view of how well built it is, with a bar you can't see much of it, so don't have a clue.

I'm not anti-Chinese carbon, I've just bought a frame, seatpost and seats in Chinese carbon, but do think carefully about the risk I am taking with products that I know are lower quality than brands that stand behind their products and put their name on what they build.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

All good points. Heck, you could get an eBay carbon item that is BETTER than a known brand, but you don't know for sure.

A little OT, but to your point on material and mfg differences (10% weight delta on saddles), for some reason we see this all the time with tires - and from all the big brands. So, while with carbon bits I *think* 10% is scary-high, apparently it is normal for tires, which is odd IMO.


----------



## Joshua_B (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to see more pics of your bike!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

The "Cheap" type saddle is a copy of San Marco's Aspide.

I ordered 2 for a friend (he broke the first in a crash),and he swear by them. He weights 62kg,and rides and races road.

I'll probably try one myself,but on the road bike. It just looks too sharp for mtb,I ride a lot of tech trails and get behind the saddle a lot,and don't fancy the ideia of hitting my sensible parts on those edges.


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

How would one go about ordering one of these cheap seats?


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Go onto eBay and search for carbon saddle, that should find you lots of options.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

could you link ebay auctions to the versions of seats tested?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Why bother with auctions?
Classic Style Carbon Fiber Mountain Saddle Bicycle Front Seat Carbon Saddle Hot Selling Matte Pink Free Shipping-in Bicycle Saddle from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

I just chose from the pictures, although some sellers are so incompetent they show different pictures for the saddle they are selling. Don't bother with them. Then find one at the price you like, there is quite a range of prices, with no obvious difference in the product


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lightweight aside, how comfortable are these seats? Any softness, absorption, comfort?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

"Softness" is the most overrated component of a saddle.

Fit and some flex. Wear proper shorts/bibs.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Im running one of the chinnesse sadles for 5 years and my brother has another one .



























Im prefectly fine riding with carbon sadles , im 1,74cm - 65 kg .


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Joshua_B said:


> I want to see more pics of your bike!


When I get some more time I'll do a build thread. Its under 9Kg and is a bit unusual


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Nozes said:


> The "Cheap" type saddle is a copy of San Marco's Aspide.
> .
> .
> I'll probably try one myself,but on the road bike. It just looks too sharp for mtb,I ride a lot of tech trails and get behind the saddle a lot,and don't fancy the idea of hitting my sensible parts on those edges.


That is a really important point, and one I hadn't thought about. All three of these seats are very hard at the back, two have quite sharp edges, the Selle SMP copy less so, but you wouldn't want to hit the back of any of them when hanging off the back of the saddle.

I wore a massive bruise in my groin for a week once when I was off the back descending and went through a puddle that turned out to be a two foot deep hole. Front wheel dropped into the hole, the bike stopped dead, I didn't ... ouch. Luckily I was using a fairly thick saddle, one of these sharp carbon ones would have cut in and done some serious damage. Maybe need a dropper post to be safe ...


----------



## sivan (Jan 2, 2010)

More pics on the BIKE!!! what kind is it? give us more info please


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

xcatax said:


> Im running one of the chinnesse sadles for 5 years and my brother has another one .
> 
> View attachment 1017702
> View attachment 1017704
> ...


Any idea where to get this one now? It looks similar to the Merek saddles that I use:
95G Merek F PRO Road Bicycle Carbon Saddle Bike Seat | eBay

But I'm looking for a cheaper option.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

At 200lbs, should I be worried about one of these? Honestly?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm ~180 with gear and used one of them on a hardtail for a full season without issue.

That said, I can absolutely not speak to the quality control on eBay saddles.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Over the years, I've broken 2 carbon saddles.

One in a crash, and one when my foot came out of my pedal going down a drop, and I landed heavily on the saddle. I also have carbon saddles that have given me many years of service, and are still going strong.


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

So what is it like to ride on one of these? They look pretty scary for real MTB usage. I'm not sure I want to give up the modest amount of give in my Phenom saddle, although the weight savings is attractive.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

J-Flo said:


> So what is it like to ride on one of these? They look pretty scary for real MTB usage. I'm not sure I want to give up the modest amount of give in my Phenom saddle, although the weight savings is attractive.


Why?

What do you know about them that makes them "scary"?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

J-Flo said:


> So what is it like to ride on one of these? They look pretty scary for real MTB usage. I'm not sure I want to give up the modest amount of give in my Phenom saddle, although the weight savings is attractive.


If by give, you mean flex, some designs have have that built in.

They are absolutely useable for MTB, but probably not best for riders >200 lbs.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one I bought ages ago just to try and actually they are pretty tough . So tough that they end up being heavier than the competition (for their size, material and shape) . I have since bagged it up and stored away . Nothing wrong with them but on a WW bike I personally wouldn't . 

I think people see Chinese parts as scary because of the history of their parts breaking where others wouldn't . Also the cheap cost suggests quick research and assembly . Not all will break but a higher percentage is at risk . I would never buy a Chinese frame or handlebar for that matter but if you get one and it doesn't break then you're a winner .


----------



## J-Flo (Apr 23, 2012)

Le Duke said:


> Why?
> 
> What do you know about them that makes them "scary"?


It should be obvious that I know little or nothing about them; that is why I am asking. The idea of resting my personal parts on a hard eggshell-like construct of uncertain provenance, potentially breakable during a miscue, is scary to me.

That you didn't answer my question does not help put these concerns to rest.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree that we are specifically referring to Chinese ebay saddles, so quality control is at your own risk.

However, of the list of carbon bits people buy off ebay these days (bars, seatposts, frames, rims), I'd say that the saddle is among the lower risk failures.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I run one on my rather-not-weenie park bike (just under 35 lb; pictured at Whistler bike park.) Saddle was listed on Ebay as a 'SD-01' model. Weighs 105 g and has been crashed with a bunch of times with no damage. I weigh 180 lb without any gear and have been running it for two seasons. I probably wouldn't run one on my trail bike, because it is like sitting on a narrow block of granite, but I don't have any concerns about the durability at this point.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

cerebroside said:


> Saddle was listed on Ebay as a 'SD-01' model. Weighs 105 g and has been crashed with a bunch of times with no damage. I weigh 180 lb without any gear and have been running it for two seasons. I probably wouldn't run one on my trail bike, because it is like sitting on a narrow block of granite, but I don't have any concerns about the durability at this point.


And that seems to be the general pattern with these carbon saddles, they do seem to last very well, people have broken them, but it has generally been a crash that has done it. I feel OK about that, after a crash I check over the bike and take account of the damage before continuing.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

cerebroside said:


> I run one on my rather-not-weenie park bike (just under 35 lb; pictured at Whistler bike park.) Saddle was listed on Ebay as a 'SD-01' model. Weighs 105 g and has been crashed with a bunch of times with no damage. I weigh 180 lb without any gear and have been running it for two seasons. I probably wouldn't run one on my trail bike, because it is like sitting on a narrow block of granite, but I don't have any concerns about the durability at this point.


I am seriously thinking about getting a seat but based on what you, and some others, are saying maybe not for a trail bike because of being too hard? I know it's all subjective but, do you think an avid triathlete who rides on the nose of a tri seat with basically no padding for 100+ mile rides never getting off the seat would be ok for a couple hours on one of these?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Proper road bikes typically have saddles that offer very little "padding". In fact, calling it padding at all is debatable given how hard they are. As with any saddle, shape is key.

Gel saddle in wrong shape: painful.
Road saddle in right shape: fine.
Carbon saddle in right shape: fine.

The trick is finding an eBay saddle that fits your sit bones as well as an existing one. Hard to do by looking, although sometimes sizing details such as around width, can help.

That said, I use a full carbon saddle on a XC hardtail bike. If I can find comfort, surely anyone can.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

smithe68 said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting a seat but based on what you, and some others, are saying maybe not for a trail bike because of being too hard? I know it's all subjective but, do you think an avid triathlete who rides on the nose of a tri seat with basically no padding for 100+ mile rides never getting off the seat would be ok for a couple hours on one of these?


Hard to say. I agree with what phlegm said about the shape, though if you have to buy several Ebay saddles to find one that suits it does cut into the price advantage.

Edit: It isn't so much about the lack of padding (since you should be wearing a chamois) as it is that the saddle is very rigid/stiff. Obviously I don't deal with a lot of carbon stuff, but when I first got it I thought it was crazy that something so thin and light felt so completely inflexible.


----------



## joebikesdirect (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice post  Would like to add the "cheap seat" seems very much like an Aspide saddle shape


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Smithe

Currently I have 3 bikes with carbon saddles. This one, so i'm not running one that super cheap:
95G Merek F PRO Road Bicycle Carbon Saddle Bike Seat | eBay

One is on my road bike, which I'll happily ride 100+ miles on without issue. And one each on my hardtail and duelly XC race bikes.

It took a couple of weeks to get used to the hard saddle, and positioning was critical (especially on the road bike) so that I was sitting in the right spot.

So long as you have good riding shorts (riding in jeans would be painful), the saddle is absolutely fine. I'd even go so far as to say that I'm actually more comfortable on a full carbon saddle, than I am on a padded saddle. Its basically eliminated chaffing issues that I used to have.

I also ride TTs, and I did have one of these saddles on my TT bike. however this did get uncomfortable on long TTs, since all my weight would be concentrated on the nose of the saddle. So I switched this to an ISM Adamo.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the different thoughts, I am going to order 1 or 2 saddles and see what happens. Won't be out that much money if I don't like them that much so it should be a fun experiment. I do figure I should be able to get reasonably comfortable, tri shorts just don't have much padding at all so I am used to riding on a plank all the time anyways.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Let us know how you go, and what saddles you get. I'm interested in picking up a cheaper one, but can't seem to find a shape similar to the Merek one on ebay.

I was thinking of trying this one form Carbon Speed:
SD1 super light full carbon saddle - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd

Not sure how much it is though. Looks like it might be the shape I need, and they're reputable sellers.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

xcbarny said:


> Let us know how you go, and what saddles you get. I'm interested in picking up a cheaper one, but can't seem to find a shape similar to the Merek one on ebay.
> 
> I was thinking of trying this one form Carbon Speed:
> SD1 super light full carbon saddle - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd
> ...


I definitely will when I figure it out, currently looking at a few on Amazon as well as ebay.

Interesting saddle you just posted, reminds me of the shape of the Profile Tri Stryke Saddle.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

smithe68 said:


> ... do you think an avid triathlete who rides on the nose of a tri seat with basically no padding for 100+ mile rides never getting off the seat would be ok for a couple hours on one of these?


My answer is 'Yes'.

I rode for about 6 hours on mine, and didn't even notice it. On my previous Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow I'd start to get discomfort after an hour. The Selle Italia slopes down from the centre, so put pressure on the edges of my sit bones, and the gel in the saddle + padding in my shorts didn't stop that. The cheap seat is flatter, so it spreads the load across my sit bones.

The difference is like sitting on a concrete bench, or sitting on the edge of a piece of 2 x 4. Give me a nice comfy piece of concrete any day!


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I ordered a black and red "Toupe copy" last night, should be here in like 3-4 weeks, give or take whatever it takes to get here. If I like it enough it will match my bike which almost matters to me.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

smithe68 said:


> I ordered a black and red "Toupe copy" last night, should be here in like 3-4 weeks, give or take whatever it takes to get here. If I like it enough it will match my bike which almost matters to me.


Keep us posted - always good to get pics/scale shots of these things. No harm if the colour just happens to match the bike either!


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a it's shipped email, delivery the 9th of Dec! This is the one I ordered. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016Q7Q4PA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Hope it's comfortable for you, looks like it's definitely strong enough, apparently it's "Bearing capacity-400kg.3 years guarantee. 1 year changeable."

That must be about 880lbs, if you weigh anywhere near that, we really don't want to see a picture of you sat on the poor thing 


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

MichaelV8V said:


> Hope it's comfortable for you, looks like it's definitely strong enough, apparently it's "Bearing capacity-400kg.3 years guarantee. 1 year changeable."
> 
> That must be about 880lbs, if you weigh anywhere near that, we really don't want to see a picture of you sat on the poor thing 


That's what I was thinking when I read the specs! This is me, 6'3" 185.








Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I have one of the more commonly sold ones, with two points at the back end. 

Unfortunately, it gets caught on my bibs sometimes when I get behind the saddle.

Is there anything out there with a Fizik Antares-like shape?


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I am still waiting for my darn seat of course but the more I read, the more I am wondering if I will need a different seat post than my stock one for the non-round seat rails? This is all new to me so I am not sure and I am trying to read up on what works.

On a slightly related note, I realized I didn't have a scale any more, ex took the one from the kitchen 2+ years ago and I am just now noticing! I have one arriving today and will weigh the stock seat, I bet it's a tank.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

I had to get a new clamp for the ritchey post on my road bike, which clamps from the side, but my other posts which clamp from below and above, eg Thompson, easton, were fine.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

xcbarny said:


> I had to get a new clamp for the ritchey post on my road bike, which clamps from the side, but my other posts which clamp from below and above, eg Thompson, easton, were fine.


Thanks!


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Most of these saddles seem to have cut outs in the centre, which I'm really not a fan of. (Well I wasn't when I tried it on a flite about 15 years ago)


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

This is going to be the longest wait ever for the new seat, stock seat is a Norco branded WTB Volt Sport SE XC trail at 290.55 g. I guess I will be a little surprised if the new seat comes in at the advertised 110 g but maybe it will and if it's comfy too, that will be a great weight savings for the $


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

So I checked the shipping status for my seat and it said it would be delivered on Dec 29th, I got home today and it was here, still says it's on it's way.

Anyway, I sure don't know anything about these things but it sure seems well made. The red is a perfect match (or so close my eyes can't tell) for the red on my Norco which is a bonus. Put it on my scale and it's a fair bit heavier then advertised, site says about 110g, actual is 134.74g. I wonder if that 110g number is without the added paint?

Before I mount it on my stock seatpost, do I need to do anything special? I also don't have torque wrench for something so light, going to order one tonight.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

You may need something for your seatpost clamp to accommodate oval rails. (Hard to tell if those are oval or not.)


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

phlegm said:


> You may need something for your seatpost clamp to accommodate oval rails. (Hard to tell if those are oval or not.)


They are definitely oval, it's not drastic but slightly oval.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

If you have a top clamping seatpost you should be ok (but always double check). If your post clamps from the side...then you'll need to get clamps for oval rails. I would not use an oval rail saddle with a clamp made for a round rail.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine is top clamping, I may give it a try today after work, although there is snow and ice all over the place. I ordered a new seat post that says it's good for oval seat rails and as a bonus is over 100g lighter than my stock seat post.


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

smithe68 said:


> Mine is top clamping, I may give it a try today after work, although there is snow and ice all over the place. I ordered a new seat post that says it's good for oval seat rails and as a bonus is over 100g lighter than my stock seat post.


Curious, what seat post did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

MTBMILES said:


> Curious, what seat post did you order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered this Hylix, I am cautiously optimistic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201463643176

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMILES (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, I have used their carbon road bars for CX and they have been great 2 yrs+. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

MTBMILES said:


> Thanks, I have used their carbon road bars for CX and they have been great 2 yrs+.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. I have read lots of good reviews. I am still waiting for it, should be here any day. If the post works out, I should also be able to save a little more weight by cutting it since it's 400mm to my stock posts 350mm length.

Sent from my SGP612 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I have only ever tried on Chinese saddle and it wasn't too bad but the overall look of it was horrendous . I had to us the Dremel to smooth things over and make it look a little nicer . Chinese components are a hit and miss more so than from European/American/Taiwan components . You take a risk but from what I have researched their components hold up pretty well in comparison to their frames (which I wouldn't even touch with a barge pole) !!! 


Sent from my laptop using Windows .


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

I went for a Climax post then added a cf cradle, overall weight is now 142.9g. 

Am happy with the post, its lasted a season so far, seems to have a bit of flex, but is on a full sus, so its not taking the impacts that a hardtail would give.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

does the rider weight effect how these saddles will feel, comfort wise. I am small and only weigh 55KG. ie: will? more weight will provide more flex in the saddle. Which shape or style would be best suited to a small light rider.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't had a chance to ride mine but my guess is there would be more flex with a heavier rider. I am about 84kg, probably closer to 90kg geared up, I am thinking it will give some under me. 

Shape is going to be very rider specific in most cases. I can ride almost any seat with minimal, or even no padding, thanks tough sit bones.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

There isn't any noticeable flex with my 75kg on these saddles, not sure that extra weight would make much difference. But, I have seen some different designs of connection between the cover and the rails, which look like they would allow some flex.

On the three I tested, the rail connects directly beneath the part of the saddle where your sit bones would go, so to get any flex you would have to bend the rails, but they are fairly short, so they don't bend easily.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

The 002 model here seems to be the shape I'm looking for:
3k Matte / glossy bicycle full carbon fiber mtb mountain bike saddle carbon road bike saddle carbon cycling seat cushion saddle-in Bicycle Saddle from Sports & Entertainment on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I might give one a try.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

That isn't one I've tried, let us know how you get on with it


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got my new Hylix seat post today and went to put the seat on it and it didn't fit quite right. Took my stock seat off my stock seat post and the new seat wont fit on it either. The rails are a little too wide and I seemed to have scraped one of the rails in the process of trying to fit it in the Hylix clamp. Even though I can squeeze the rails in a little to fit fine, I no longer trust the strength of the rails since I did do a little damage to the one. I will get around to ordering another one, maybe from a different vendor this time. On the plus side, the new seat post is 199.65g, which is just under the 200g advertised. I am going to cut it down to 350mm to match the stock post which will take a little more off.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

Its quite common to need to force the rails a bit to fit onto the clamp. An odd scratch to the gelcoat doesn't matter, but if the carbon fibres were cut, then the rails will have been weakened.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, I wouldn't have known that! I have looked really hard and see no damage to anything but the gelcoat but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mounted the seat but the Hylix clamping system really sucks, it wont hold the saddle at all, so it's on my stock seat post. Got a short ride in on the seat in a pair of running pants, can't feel any flex in it at all and it's pretty dang hard. Another short ride with my tri shorts on and I think it will work out just fine. Hope to get a longer ride in on it at some point if the weather will settle down around here.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Took me nearly a month of training and commuting to get used to mine. But I wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

MichaelV8V said:


> I went for a Climax post then added a cf cradle, overall weight is now 142.9g.
> 
> Am happy with the post, its lasted a season so far, seems to have a bit of flex, but is on a full sus, so its not taking the impacts that a hardtail would give.


What clamp did you get? At this point I can't seem get my saddle to stay secure on my new seat post. I am not sure how this is supposed even work? It takes basically nothing to have the bolt on the front clamp slip out of the slot it's in.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like the through holes in the post are slotted. 

Are you able to loosen the bolts, and push them all the way back, so that the front bolt is well away from the opening at the front of the slot?

With this type of 2 bolt post, I usually adjust the front bolt to get the angle I want, and then tighten it up at the rear, since its usually easier to get the allen key into the rear bolt to torque it up.

If this fails, you may need to file a small notch into the underside of slot, to stop, to give something for the washer to grip onto.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just the front is slotted and nothing I did kept it from being easy to pop out. I even moved the seat on the post in such a way that the rails kind of pulled the clamp part back at an angle. It's a really weird setup but I see others have purchased similar style posts so it must work? 

Thanks for the suggestion, I really want this to work.

So far I am liking the seat but am not getting enough time on it yet.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe a couple of small blobs of epoxy applied to the front underside of that slot. Just to build it up, so that the washer doesn't slide out.

It does seem an odd design. I have the other style of hylix post, but haven't had an issue with it.

Have you tried pushing the clamp back, as you tighten the bolt up, to stop it sliding forward?


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

If you turn the seatpost around 180 would that work.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I like the post you got better xcbarny. 

I tried to turn the post around but the angle of the clamp is too steep and I wouldn't be able to get the seat at a good angle. Was a good thought though. 

I think I might have gotten on ok, I used a piece of electrical tape to hold the washer in place until I got everything nice a snugged up. Took the tape off and it seems very solid now, time will tell.

Meanwhile, back to the original topic, I am liking the seat. I did get out for about half an hour on it which still isn't enough to really know for sure but so far so good.

I should also add that the seat/seat post combo combined for a 272.19g weight loss for $75.60.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I had the same problem with the same type of post. I was able to make it work by deepening the groove that the spacer sits in with a dremel. I didn't remove much, maybe just the black finish. Then the curved spacer was able to sit deeper into the groove than before and it would not slip. Also, tighten the front spacer first to where you want it, then use the back one to cinch it down.

I a had a big discussion with the seller of the item. The design is not great. All they had to do was have the slotted part in the back (or just have two holes, no real need for a slot). 

Anyway, mine is holding good now.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

smithe68 said:


> What clamp did you get?


The design I bought doesn't seem to be available now, they all seem to be using a similar design to yours.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

smithe68 said:


> ...272.19g weight loss for $75.60.


Nice, very nice!


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

phlegm said:


> Nice, very nice!


I thought so.

Update on saddle is. I have not gotten to ride it much at all outside. There are many inches of snow on the ground and we are expecting 3-5" more tonight. I did put my bike on my trainer for about an hour and it was pretty good considering I didn't get off the seat for the entire time. I think I like it.


----------



## smithe68 (Sep 6, 2011)

I know it's been awhile but I finally got to ride outside! Spent about 1.5 hours on some local trails with the new seat and seat post. Only padding was some thin triathlon shorts under my regular shorts. It really feels pretty good and I have no complaints at all, especially for the price. Terrain was a mix of packed dirt, sand, gravel, various large shale type rocks partly buried, etc. Really didn't get out of the saddle much, except when going down a few technical hills, so I feel I gave it a pretty good test.


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

That's good to hear, thanks for the update :thumbsup:


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I picked up one of these. 3K Full Carbon Leather Road Bike Soft Saddle MTB Seat Bicycle Cushion Newest | eBay

Got it on a 35 dollar bid. Picked it up because curious on how the padding will feel.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good and for that price and weight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

It will be interesting to see how the padding works, it hasn't added much to the weight of the saddle.

But that description of "high quality leather" could be grounds for returning it if you don't like it. It looks like it came off a plastic cow, but that means it will take the weather better, but probably tear more easily. Either way, you have a light saddle for $35, which looks like a very good deal.


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

I remember reading in a thread that 65g saddles were available on eBay. Have you any idea where,cos I cant find them!
Thanks


----------



## MichaelV8V (Aug 16, 2014)

fxrextreme said:


> I remember reading in a thread that 65g saddles were available on eBay. Have you any idea where,cos I cant find them!
> Thanks


I haven't seen any Chinese saddles that light, it takes a great deal of design and assembly expertise to get the weight down to < 90g, usually using hand laid carbon threads in specific places and directions to put weight only where the strength is needed.

The Chinese ones are mass produced and don't have that level of input, they just use additional material everywhere to get the strength, and that increases the weight to around 100g+.

There was a new Tune saddle on ebay recently, that was 88g, and sold for £170 (around $240), which reflects the additional skill that went into something that light and strong.

There are also some SAEVID ALIEN handmade saddles that are 80g and go for around $180, don't know anyone that has tried them.

And the lightest MTB saddle I've seen is the 'COMFORT LINE Black Mamba S100' from Germany, which is 68g, for £320


----------



## fxrextreme (Mar 11, 2015)

I must have got it wrong then


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is the $35 dollar saddle. It got to me real quick. About one week to So Cal.

The padding is very very minimal. There looks like to be a ton of resin on the bottom. I'm not that into the gloss finish. I'll have it on the bike in a couple days. I won't get to try it out this weekend since I'll be heading up to Sea Otter.

I'm currently using a Phenom Pro that weighs in at ~197gr.

The weight on my scale is 114.7. Their claimed weight is 105gr. 








You can see the resin, especially under the nose of the saddle.








Super minimal padding.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

cerebroside said:


> I run one on my rather-not-weenie park bike (just under 35 lb; pictured at Whistler bike park.) Saddle was listed on Ebay as a 'SD-01' model. Weighs 105 g and has been crashed with a bunch of times with no damage. I weigh 180 lb without any gear and have been running it for two seasons. I probably wouldn't run one on my trail bike, because it is like sitting on a narrow block of granite, but I don't have any concerns about the durability at this point.


What would you know, I actually ended up swapping this saddle onto my trailbike (due to various mechanical shenanigans) and it feels great when run at a proper height/angle.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

i had an issue with one of the chinese carbon saddles where the shape of the rear was sharp and caught my shorts. I tore 3 pairs of loose hiking shorts on the saddle before I gave up. Loved the saddle for comfort though

I think it was this one

Flyxii Full Carbon Saddle for Road MTB TT Bike Bicycle Seat Saddle Black | eBay


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I mounted up the saddle and rode around the block with my bib shorts. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Had to raise the saddle a few mm's. I can no longer lean the bike on the saddle though. Look pretty good.


----------

